# Christmas Eve Schwinn



## the tinker (Dec 24, 2015)

Couple years back I was attending a wake and a friend of my brother in-law  approaches me saying," My uncle died and we cleaned out his house and I got his old bike.  I heard you work on old bikes, could you fix it up so I could ride it?" I replied I would, but I never heard anymore about it........ Until my brother in-law who is visiting from New Jersey brings it to my house in the back of his truck....tonight......Christmas Eve.
The fellows uncle [who would be 104] bought it new in 1951.  I checked the numbers; the bike dates from May 25 1951.  
I will call the fellow this weekend to see how much $ he wants to put into it to get it back on the road.

Still has the key in the cycle lock. Has S2's that may clean up and one Schwinn tire. Those Phantom fenders may clean up, no rust holes I can see.
Never thought I would be posting a "Garage Fresh Find" on Christmas Eve!


----------



## schwinnman67 (Dec 24, 2015)

Very cool!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice survivor!
Good candidate for oxalic acid bath?
Merry christmas to all.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2015)

Twas the night before Christmas at tinkers house. 


Merry Christmas!


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 24, 2015)

Super cool Tinker!! You will have a blast working on that one! Who knows maybe even end up with it. Merry Christmas! Joe


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 25, 2015)

Great bike!


----------



## mruiz (Dec 25, 2015)

I have his younger brother 1954, green also.
Nice


----------



## cadillacbike (Dec 25, 2015)

Should clean up nice.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice complete survivor, will look great once cleaned up.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 26, 2015)

Couldn't resist opening up the tank and fender lite. Sometimes it's not pleasant when you open up the old tank or light and find  the tank rotted out or the top of the fender gone from battery rot but never any leakage in the tank . Just a little in the light. 
This is the reason I don't keep the batteries in bikes I don't ride often. I know I would never forget to take them out but I did see where a collector died and his bikes sat unattended for over a year. That could spell doom to a nice classic.

I think the fenders because of their size will go the oxalic acid route unless the owner wants to cough up the$$$ for some decent ones . I have a decent set of original Phantom fenders but I have been saving them for a long time for another project. I will have to get another set and would like to know what they will run when I talk to him.
I bought my fenders a long time ago and I am not sure what I should tell the bike's owner what$$$ they will run. Can anyone give me a ballpark $$? 

Also The seat is shot. The owner is a "big" fellow so I will replace the seat with something sturdy.
The bikes frame just needs a good going over with WD. and wax.  The rest of the chrome will get submerged in one of these new non -toxic rust removers. I have used a couple different brands in the past with excellent results. They are great for soaking small parts. 
To soak an entire bike would be expensive.
Nice thing about this bike was it was always adult owned. The owner was in his 50's when he purchased it in 1951.  It's complete and the only damage done was from hanging in a garage in the damp for many years.
Because of the holidays won't be able to talk to the owner to after The New Year. I hope he decides to part with some $$$ here to fix this old Phantom right!!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 26, 2015)

I sure would have liked that hanging in my stocking


----------



## tech549 (Dec 26, 2015)

well I know this they brought it to the right guy!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 27, 2015)

the tinker said:


> I think the fenders because of their size will go the oxalic acid route unless the owner wants to cough up the$$$ for some decent ones . I have a decent set of original Phantom fenders but I have been saving them for a long time for another project. I will have to get another set and would like to know what they will run when I talk to him.
> I bought my fenders a long time ago and I am not sure what I should tell the bike's owner what $$$ they will run. Can anyone give me a ballpark $$?




I paid $200 for front fork & fender.

Another time I paid $175 for rear fender & rack.

All original.

My main criteria for me was to stay within the same range as far as condition.

As you probably know, prices will depend on condition.
To purchase a very good original part was not the top priority.
If I had, I would have to start looking for equally original parts in
order for the whole bike to match in looks.
That would easily run into mucho $$$ quickly.

It took longer & much research, but I have an original that overall matches as far as looks.
It’s not shiny new but has a soft gloss to it. Which I prefer.

If you’re not familiar with original Schwinn parts, I would recommend to check out what is.
Some sellers whether from ignorance or not, will swear it’s an original part they are selling when 
it’s a reproduction.
There are reproductions that are very well made & sometimes that’s all that’s available
.

Good Luck.


----------



## how (Dec 28, 2015)

Sweet, if you lived close to me I would refurbish it for you for free.
Dont put it in any acid, doesnt need it.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 28, 2015)

The Tinker will make it look swell soon!!!!


----------

